# Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?



## drucilla (25. April 2009)

*Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

Ich hab mich mal nach guten Studentenangeboten für Notebooks umgesehen, und gleich vorab kann ich sagen, daß ich ganz schön enttäuscht bin.

Die besten Angebote gibts noch bei NotebooksBilliger.de:
Notebooks4Students bei notebooksbilliger.de

NotebooksBilliger ist sowieso schon einer der günstigsten Händler, und bei den Studentenangeboten gibts immerhin noch so ~10% Rabatt. War aber leider trotzdem nix passendes für mich dabei.

Ansonsten sieht es so richtig übel aus. Ich bin mal diese Liste hier kurz durchgegangen, falls ich ordentliche Angebote übersehen habe sei mir verziehen (die wären dann auch nicht leicht zu finden):
Studentenrabatt auf Notebooks fr Studenten und Schler | Studentenrabatte, Studentenangebote - Geizstudent.de
... und da war so ziemlich alles an Beispielen dabei, wie man es nicht machen sollte. Ich fange jetzt erst gar nicht mit miesem Shopdesign an, sondern beschränke ich mich mal auf die Angebote:

- Wirklich kein einziger der angebotenen Preise lies sich nicht durch eine einfache Geizhals.at Suche einfach und deutlich(!) unterbieten. Wohlgemerkt sind das bei Geizhals.at keine Studentenangebote!
- Ein halbwegs ordentlicher Preis war aber ohnehin schon eher eine Seltenheit. Bzw. was haltet ihr aktuell von einem Samsung NC10 für 499€ (Geizhals: 369€)?
- Es werden hauptsächlich Notebooks verkauft, die ohnehin ausserhalb jedes studentischen Budgets liegen (mit oder ohne Rabatt).
- Zum obigen Punkt noch hinzu: die meisten Studenten brauchen ein Notebook für Office/Powerpoint/Internet, warum versucht man Ihnen dann über solche Seiten eine 1200€+ Kiste mit Riesenleistung als optimale Lösung anzudrehen? (Wegen den Gewinnen natürlich, das war rhetorisch gemeint.)

Mir ist ja klar, daß die Händler keine Zuschüsse für Verkäufe an Studenten erhalten, warum diese miesen Maschen (nbb.de mal ausgenommen) aber sein müssen entzieht wirklich meinem Verständnis. Übel finde ich, daß da sicher viele drauf reinfallen und noch meinen ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben (die Imma-Vorlage-Pflicht suggeriert das ja). Ohne Unterstützung von Mama & Papa ist mir nämlich ziemlich klar was eine Ausgabe von 1000€+ für ein Loch ins studentische Budget reist.

Gibt es überhaupt noch irgendwo so etwas wie faire Studentenangebote? Oder meint ihr, ich habe da mit meinen Beobachtungen unrecht?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

Nope, vergiss die "Studetenangebote"

Hab mich zu Anfang meines Studiums auch danach umgeguckt.
Das ist mehr abzocke als alles andere. Wie du bereits gesagt hast, lassen sich alle, aber auch wirklich ausnahmslos alle "Angebote" unterbieten, wenn man in Preisvergleiche schaut!

Es gibt sogar von der RWTH Aachen eine extra Seite für "Studenten Notebooks", aber dort sieht teils noch schlechter aus.

Ich hab jetzt im Dezember von einem Vollwertigen 15,4" Leppi zum einem Eee PC 1000H gewechselt.
Das ist eigentlich perfekt. Klein, lange Akkulaufzeit und reicht um mal was nach zu gucken und zu surfen. Ich bin ja zum Glück nicht dazu gezwungen durch die uni viel dran zu schreiben. Dann würde ich eher ein vollwertiges Notebook nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

das kannst du alles vergessen, das einzige, wo sich das wirklich lohnt, sind ganz teure buisinessgeräre, da kannst du dann schonmal wirklich was sparen. aber bei den preiswerteren geräten unter 800-1000€ ist der rabatt "dank" des riesigen konkurrenzkampfes in den preisregionen 400-1000€ so gering, dass du das teil oder ein ähnliches auch mit ein bisschen suchen regulär für den preis bekommst. 

die studentenangebote sind zwar oft billiger als die normalpreise im GLEICHEN shop, aber die shops sind meist nicht grad preiswert, da es kleinere "vertragshändler" sind, zb ein lenovo XY kostet da 1400€, studentenpreis 1200€ - aber nem shop wie NBBilliger.de kriegst du das teil sowieso für 1150€... 

du finest auch oft teure Nbooks, da die hersteller eben "potente" kunden für sich gewinnen wollen, die später mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch gut verdienen. zB samsung hat wenig davon, wenn da ein sparfuchs ohne viel geld ein 400€-schnäppchen machen will. das ist nicht unbedingt der kunde, der in 5 jahren dann ein 1500€-samsung kaufen würde.


bei NBBilliger sparst du manchmal auch was, aber die auswahl ist klein, und oft kannst du das auch schlecht vergleichen, weil das modell ne etwas schwächere CPU oder kleinere HD oder weniger RAM hat usw.


----------



## Kadauz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

ok1.de


----------



## MaN!aC (26. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

Sowas habe ich in letzter Zeit auch wie bescheuert gesucht, da ich immer öfters ein Notebook für die Schule brauche, aber für wenig Geld bekommt man leider auch nur wenig Notebook.
Deswegen bin ich fast soweit mir ein gebrauchtes IBM Thinkpad T41p zu holen.

MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

Ich kann mal schauen. Ich hatte in irgendeinem Shop den Akku für mein Thinkpad als Student gekauft, war um einiges billiger.

Ich schau mal wie der Shop hies.


----------



## Seppelchen (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

Kauf dir ein Marken gerät um 400€, da hast du was ordentliches. Ich schreib gerade Diplomarbeit auf meinem Notebook und bin immernoch zufrieden. (Asus A5N irgendwas) 
Von Netbooks fürs Studium würde ich abraten. Zumindest wenn du irgendwann mal was schreiben musst.


----------



## drachenorden (28. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

*@drucilla*
Reicht fürs Studium nicht ein Modell wie dieses? - Ist zwar mit Linux, aber ggf. hast Du noch eine Windows-XP-Lizenz und hast für unter 400 € ein solides Notebook zum Arbeiten ... ?!


----------



## chrisz84 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

Ich finde das diese vermeintlichen Studentenangebote nicht wirklich studentfreundlich hinsichtlich Preisgestaltung und Preisleistung sind. 
Nachdem ich mir Anfang letzten Jahres leider Saft über mein 4 Jahre altes Notebook geschüttet hab, brauchte ich Ersatz und habe auch eine Weile gesucht und schließlich habe ich mir ein Medion-Notebook (699€) bei Aldi gekauft. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt hätte ich für ein vergleichbares Notebook aus den sogenannten Studentenaktionen locker mal 200-400€ mehr zahlen müssen, daher sollte man sich lieber gleich generell auf dem Markt umschaun anstatt (teilweise echt mühsam) nach solchen Studentenangeboten zu suchen, die eigentlich gar keine sind.


----------



## andi1982 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

Ja, das ist wirklich eine Frechheit, wie oft Angebote mit Studentenrabatt angepriesen werden und man dann problemlos billigere Preise bei geizhals.at u.ä. findet. Es gibt sicher viel Studenten, die darauf reinfallen und meinen, mit Studentenrabatt wäre es am billigsten, und dann gar nicht vergleichen. 

Ich habe hier noch eine Übersicht gefunden, auf der Notebook-Anbieter mit Studentenrabatt verglichen werden (und die Preise dann auch immer mit Preisvergleichsseiten verglichen werden), und dann entsprechend bewertet: 

Studentennotebooks - Notebooks mit Rabatt für Studenten

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, scheint dieser Shop noch ganz gute Rabatte zu bieten, die größtenteils auch durch geizhals.at-Preise nicht unterboten werden können: 

Studenten Notebooks - Uni Notebooks - Notebook Student - Home


----------



## HeX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gute Studentenangebote für Notebooks/Netbooks?*

frag doch mal bei deiner uni nach, vielleicht haben die ja einen vertrag mit einem gewissen hersteller und bekommst ein gerät recht günstig, ist aber auch wirklich von der uni und teilweise sogar vom fachbereich abhängig


----------

